# Impressions of Stereo Integrity MKII BM Subwoofer



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently was given the opportunity to audition the SI BM MKII prototype. This isn’t the design that is going into final production. The woofer is in a sealed, 0.5 cu. ft. enclosure. I want to evaluate the speaker on its own merits, and I want to compare / contrast it to the Mag. 

First, a disclaimer: Everything that is written here is my impression only. The results are what I experienced in my car, with my equipment. Results may vary – widely. It would be unnecessary IMO to create a post in reaction to this review that would be in the vein, that “SI Sucks!” or “the Mag sucks!” This review isn’t intended to ‘drum up business’ – just an impressions with this sub. 

Thread about the BM:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-news/59979-new-si-bm-information-4.html

*Vehicle / Equipment:*

2002 BMW 325i (4 door sedan with subwoofer in the trunk)
Source: Alpine 9887
Amps: Zuki ELEETS 4 channel and Alpine MRP-M650 (1x400 watts @ 4 ohm (when running the Mag); 1x600 watts @ 2 ohm (when running the BM)
Front stage drivers: Morel MT23 & Morel HU621
Subwoofer: one Stereo Integrity 12” BM (dual 4 ohm) – wired @ 2 ohm {one Stereo Integrity 12” Mag V4 (dual 2 ohm) – wired @ 4 ohm for comparison}

As you can see from the picture, it is an easy transition to change the wires from the Mag to the BM.




























sub amp used (thanks J-Man)









*Driver Impression:*

I first had the chance to see the driver in this little box at the NC meet in Statesville http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...icial-nc-meet-05-29-2009-statesville-5.html.] It has an innocuous flat cone with a large surround. I pulled the driver out of the box to re-configure the wiring, and was able to take a closer look at the ‘basket’ design – I think it is fantastic, but that is just me. I would think some may have fun mounting this speaker inverted, but others might not like the unconventional look at all. 

Installation / Tuning:

The sub was laying flat with the cone facing up the couple of weeks of driving around with the sub in the trunk. For the parked, critical listening portion of the audition – the sub was stood up on it’s side with the cone facing rearward. As stated above, it is wired to run at 2 ohm on the borrowed Alpine amp. 

I am currently running the Mag low passed @ 100 Hz, 12db, so I have done the majority of the listening with this same crossover point. This xo point is going to change in the near future – I’m getting the system retuned after my recent Bit One.1 purchase. On specific tracks I changed the low pass point and I will try to give my impressions of what is lost / gained. The high pass on the Morel mid bass drivers was 80 Hz, 12 db.

The majority of listening was with the main system volume at 18 on the 9887 – this is a ‘normal’ listening volume – can speak without raising voice to much to be heard. Later in the review, I turned up the volume to 21 – that would cause you to raise your voice to be heard, and 24 that would need shouting to be heard. I only add this to try to give a little ‘background’ to the listening test.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Listening:*

I didn’t use a lot of ‘SQ’ tracks – I tried to choose music I like, some music that I have found challenging to reproduce, and music that I thought would show the good and the bad of the sub.

Ben Harper / Fight For Your Mind / Burn One Down

*BM - *Challenging percussion at the beginning of the track – BM did a decent job with it – showed a little finesse. I could see this being ‘boomy’ on other subs. Nice transition to bass guitar and kick drum – this is when this sub excels. 

Ben Harper / Fight For Your Mind / Excuse Me Mr.

*BM -* Much stronger bass guitar and kick drum in this track versus the previous track. The BM created a very solid foundation for the percussion (bongos, etc.) and voice. With the sub volume turned down, the sub did a good job of blending with the mid bass. On this track, I pushed the main volume up a good bit – the sub kept its composure – solid performance, but it did seem to move to the trunk as expected.

*Mag – *Slightly ‘fuller’ sound on lower frequencies – played with a little more authority. As I increased the volume – it didn’t move to the trunk like the BM did.

Rusted Root / Cruel Sun / Cat Turned Blue

*BM – *At the beginning of the track, there is a very nice fast moving bass guitar part – mostly in the upper mid bass frequencies, but the BM filled in the lower end very nicely. Kick drumwas handled well on this track. 

Tech House stuff

*BM - *At 100 Hz the sound was terrible – again, as expected. The sound was very muddy at the upper end. Once I changed the xo point to 50 Hz, the driver was a lot cleaner. I was impressed with the amount of solid bass response I was hearing from a shallow mount 12”, in a small box, with 600 watts of power. 

*BM - *Another Tech song – Shingaling (Martin Eyerer remix) – the beginning of the track has a ‘throbbing’ bass part that was all sub – well below the roll off point of the mids – was very impressive to me. Even for a very bass heavy type of music, this sub is all that I would need to enjoy these tracks. 

Simplified / Elephant Sky / In a Moment

*BM - *I kept the crossover point at 50 Hz to see how it sounded with Rock music. The sound to me was thin – it was present – but there was no impact – it was really only ‘strong’ on the lower bass guitar tones. Turning the sub on / off in the HU displays makes it obvious where the sub is filling in, but there is something missing. When I changed the xo point to 100 Hz, there is a lot more impact (which could be mostly explained with either A) lack of midbass response from my mids or B) I apparently am a bass head at heart). 

Simplified / Elephant Sky / What You Want To Say

*BM -* BASS GUITAR and KICK DRUM– great balance – very nice foundation laid – this type of rock music is where this sub really shines.

Tierney Sutton Band / Arc Audio Positive Listening Vol. 1 / Between the Devil and the Deep Blue Sea

*BM -* I thought the BM handled the stand up bass really well. Again, turning the sub off / on with the HU, it showed that the main ‘tone’ of the stand up bass was played by the midbass drivers, but the BM gave good weight and depth to the tone. Of course the lowest tones were squarely on the BM, and it played them well. When the bass dropped to the lowest tones, the sound certainly traveled to the trunk. 

*Mag – *I really wanted to play the last 20 seconds of the track on the Mag – I wanted to see how it played the stand up bass. My impression (no Mag magic dust or anything), but the bass sound was in the front of the car and not in the trunk. The last note was a deep one (I wish I could tell you the exact frequency), but the Mag could play it, but with the BM – you could realize a note was there, but it wasn’t a discernable tone.

Don Dorsey / Arc Audio Positive Listening Vol. 1 / Toccata from Toccata & Fugue in D minor 

*Mag – *At 22 seconds in the track there is an incredibly powerful organ pedal chord. With the Mag – it was huge impact – bass all around type of sound. This sub plays very deep and with a lot of authority in my car.

*BM – *This sub didn’t give as much impact and it didn’t sound as deep – it just seemed to loose that ‘’Oh my God!’ feel. It certainly wasn’t bad on it’s own, it just wasn’t the Mag (to be expected).

Bella Fleck / Three Flew Over The Cookoo’s Nest / Celtic Medley

*BM – *Opening kick drum was very good – very tight sound – very impactful. This track has a lot of deep bass and the BM played it very well. When the bass was ‘moving’ – higher frequencies – the bass sounded more up front – the lower ‘digs’ seemed to move to the trunk. For this particular track, turning down the sub volume a couple notches balanced the sound a bit with the mid bass drivers. At 3:15 V. Wooten plays an awesome moving bass guitar part that the BM did very well with. Moving the sub volume from ‘3’ to ‘7’ moved the bass back to the trunk. 

*Mag – *The ‘throbbing’ bass at the beginning of the track was a bit more defined – not as localized as with the BM. The Wooten solo at 3:15 was very strong – the sound didn’t move to the trunk as the tones got lower. The last tone was played by the Mag, but it was absent with the BM.

Korn / Korn / Predictable

*BM – *I had to move the sub volume up a bit to get Fieldy’s bass to be strong. At 2:17 – the sound was very detailed, defined, and well balanced with the midbass.
I chose this part of the track to see how the BM handled a bit of volume. I moved the main volume from 18 – 21, and Fieldy’s bass became much stronger, well defined, no distortion at all. I moved the volume up to 24 and replayed the same bass solo – Lot’s of Impact! With the main volume at 24, sub volume at 5 – bass sounded like it was totally up front – moving the sub volume to 8 moved the sound back to the trunk (as expected). I adjusted the xo point from 100 Hz to 50 Hz – overall, it was a little ‘cleaner’ sounding, but the ‘fullness’ at 100 Hz was very good. 

Primus / They All Can’t Be Zingers / Jerry Was A Race Car Driver

*BM –* I was a bit surprised with this track – I thought it would reproduce the kick drum very well, but it wasn’t very defined, sounded a little ‘thumpy’. It didn’t really articulate the triple kick drum hits. 

*Mag – *This is the track that really sealed the purchase for me when I listened to it on the Mag in Zach’s car. The kick drum hits were very well defined – including the triples. I also played ‘Those Damn Blue Collar Tweekers’ and the Mag played very low – good defined, bass up front. 

John Legend / Let’s Get Lifted / Coming Home

*BM –* The song begins with some percussion, and the BM handled it fairly well. The sound seemed to be localized in the trunk even when turning the sub volume down to a very low level. On ‘Let’s Get Lifted’, the bass was very heavy sounding and localized in the trunk. I turned the sub volume down to ‘0’ before it really balanced with the mids. I changed the x over point to 50 Hz and it did a lot better – it wasn’t picking up the upper bass and seemed to be a bit more composed.

Soldiers of Jah Army / Peace in a Time of War / Rasta Courage

*BM –* With the sub volume turned down fairly low, the sub blended well with the mids and there was not a huge difference between 50 Hz and 100 Hz (surprisingly). On the track, Jah Atmosphere, the bass had good presence, good definition, but the lowest tones moved to the trunk. 

A couple random tracks: Matisyahu, Jerusalem, bass was fairly well defined – I got the best results when I turned the sub volume down a bit and used a 50 Hz x over point. 
India Irie, Brown Skin, the BM played this track very well – good definition and lots of detail. On this particular track, I liked it at 100 Hz a lot better than 50 Hz. 

Finally, this sub really excelled with rock music like Trapt’s Ready When You Are. The kick drum and bass guitar are well defined and strong. This can be applied to Country music as well. I played tracks from Kenny Chesney and Brad Paisely and the sub did an excellent job. 

With my set up, my evaluation showed that the sub will play everything fairly well, but some types of music sounded better with a little manipulation. Again, this was during my listening session with the set up that I have. It certainly isn’t ideal to change the x over point for certain types of music or constantly alter the sub volume to get the sub bass to blend with the mids. My HU has presets that I can easily change from a setting that has 100 Hz saved to a setting that has 50 Hz saved. I don’t notice the ‘need’ to do this with the Mag, and now that I am running a Bit One.1, I would want one setting to work on all types of music – just occasionally adjusting the sub volume depending on how strong the bass is in the recording. I am not saying that the BM won’t play well at 50 Hz, 70 Hz, or 100 Hz for all types of music in other’s systems, I had the ability to go from one preset to another, so I included that in my evaluation. 

*Overall Impression:*

MKII prototype BM: very capable subwoofer – detailed, can play very loud with a relatively low amount of power, and it can play with finesse as well. If installation space is limited in an installation, this would be the first subwoofer I would try. I believe that 2 of these with 300 – 400 watts apiece would be as much bass as most SQ oriented listeners would ever need. I also think that one with as little as 150 watts in a hatchback would fill in the low end and blend with the mids up front perfectly.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Great review Bertholomey. I like your detailed notes as you listen through tracks you are familiar with.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Finally, a guy who demo's his equipment with a variety of real world music.

Excellent review and great work!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Very nice review....wanna send it my way now?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Great review Jason. Anytime he has a listening/demo session, he methodically selects tracks such as these to test your/his systems capabilities. He got me hooked on Simplified but thankfully has left out the Kenny Chesney and Brad Paisley 

J, I loved the "apparently am a bass head at heart" line  If that were true you wouldn't have made a face listening to my DA D6 12 on 1200watts ha ha 

Thanks for the impressions. Looks like a good option with space constraints (hmm, like maybe under the seat of my Freightliner work truck  ).

Jman


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Very nice review....wanna send it my way now?


I'll play with it a little tonight and get out by weeks end.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Great review Bertholomey. I like your detailed notes as you listen through tracks you are familiar with.


Thanks Capn'

I headed out to the car with my notebook and told the wife I would be back in about 30 minutes, well 2 hours later...... It certainly didn't seem that long


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Finally, a guy who demo's his equipment with a variety of real world music.
> 
> Excellent review and great work!


Thanks man - I have been listening to a lot of the 'SQ' discs recently - actually have started to really acquire a taste for jazz - it just seems that a lot of these tracks are recorded very well - everything is pretty 'neat and tidy'. I am looking for a subwoofer to play Diana Krall and Korn - tall order.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> Great review Jason. Anytime he has a listening/demo session, he methodically selects tracks such as these to test your/his systems capabilities. He got me hooked on Simplified but thankfully has left out the Kenny Chesney and Brad Paisley
> 
> J, I loved the "apparently am a bass head at heart" line  If that were true you wouldn't have made a face listening to my DA D6 12 on 1200watts ha ha
> 
> ...


I guess it would be a little weird for 2 dudes to sit in a small BMW and listen to 'Ticks' from Paisley 

Bass head is one thing - entire car shaking is another  I think there is certainly a graduated scale when it comes to being a bass head. 

That would be awesome to sport a couple of these in the Freightliner! 

Hopefully see you in Raleigh in a couple weeks!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Very nice review....wanna send it my way now?


Thanks Stylion - I would really be interested in your impressions - especially considering your experience listening to the Mag.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Capn'
> 
> I headed out to the car with my notebook and told the wife I would be back in about 30 minutes, well 2 hours later...... It certainly didn't seem that long


Sounds a heck of alot like me. I take my notebook and pen out to the car, setup my test enclosures and equipment, and plan on a 45 minute listening session that always ends with the old lady calling me 2 hours later on the cell phone wondering what happened...


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

very nice review. Good to see some thorough details and just plain impressions of the sub. Also glad to see the comparison between the mag.

I don't recognize many if any of these songs except for a couple but might track some of them down to take a listen to.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice review J. Thanks for taking the time to type all that out. And it's nice to see that you compared the BM against the Mag since I'm familiar with what the Mag does in your car.

And +1 for using the Primus CD I brought to you back in May. I knew I could get you hooked on Claypool. 

I'm also looking forward to hearing what Ryan has to say about the BM since he'll be comparing it to the sub that I'm currently using. Get on it "Mr. G.A.S." LOL!!

Zach


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Fantastic review.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> ....
> 
> I'm also looking forward to hearing what Ryan has to say about the BM since he'll be comparing it to the sub that I'm currently using. Get on it "Mr. G.A.S." LOL!!
> 
> Zach


yea, yea.... If I didn't have this "job thing" getting in the way of life's passions. At least it funds the G.A.S. and has the flexibility to check the board every now and then.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It was pointed out that it appeared that I was padding the post count with my individual replies. Thankfully, I had a bud who pointed out that little '+' sign next to the quote button. 



captainobvious said:


> Sounds a heck of alot like me. I take my notebook and pen out to the car, setup my test enclosures and equipment, and plan on a 45 minute listening session that always ends with the old lady calling me 2 hours later on the cell phone wondering what happened...


This sounds like it might have even happened this week when we were listening to the full range drivers 




jdc753 said:


> very nice review. Good to see some thorough details and just plain impressions of the sub. Also glad to see the comparison between the mag.
> 
> I don't recognize many if any of these songs except for a couple but might track some of them down to take a listen to.


I would certainly recommend 'Simplified' - they are a small bar band out of Charlotte, NC with 2 albums (Smile and Elephant Sky) - everyone that I have played them for has instantly liked them except for my wife - she just can't get over the lead singers voice - I still love her though.



Boostedrex said:


> Nice review J. Thanks for taking the time to type all that out. And it's nice to see that you compared the BM against the Mag since I'm familiar with what the Mag does in your car.
> 
> And +1 for using the Primus CD I brought to you back in May. I knew I could get you hooked on Claypool.
> 
> ...


Comparing this sub to the Mag was a risky proposition - there are reasons why they should sound similar and reasons why they should sound different. In some ways it might not have been 'fair' to compare these two drivers, but I think most other manufacturers would be hard pressed to compare their 'slim' fit subs with their high-end, larger format subs. 

Claypool demands lots of volume when listening, but he also tries to kill my drivers! 



minibox said:


> Fantastic review.


Thanks John!

Okay Mr. G.A.S - everyone is waiting (I can say that now that I have relinquished the driver after about a month


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> I'll play with it a little tonight and get out by weeks end.


Awesome, I'm looking forward to hearing this legend!


bertholomey said:


> Thanks Stylion - I would really be interested in your impressions - especially considering your experience listening to the Mag.


I'd really like to do a double blind test in Mir's car and hot swap the MagV3 and the BM to see how the listener reacts to a possible change (meaning nothing may have changed at all) in subwoofers.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Awesome, I'm looking forward to hearing this legend!
> 
> I'd really like to do a double blind test in Mir's car and hot swap the MagV3 and the BM to see how the listener reacts to a possible change (meaning nothing may have changed at all) in subwoofers.


Just make sure the amp can go to 2ohm.... I'll have to hook the JL back up for my listening as I'm currently running bridged chanels to the sub and I don't want to take it to 2 ohms...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting your review.  I really liked how you contrasted it against the Mag.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Just make sure the amp can go to 2ohm.... I'll have to hook the JL back up for my listening as I'm currently running bridged chanels to the sub and I don't want to take it to 2 ohms...


Is the coil config dual 4? It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, and I'll be sending it out configured to 2 ohm.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, my truncated review; same disclaimers as Jason's in the first post. Current sub is a DIYMA in a .75cu ft enclosure crossed at 100hz. I powered the review with a JL 500/1 amp that is “supposed” to give same power to the two subs regardless of the 2 vs 4 ohm load (read: impedance) differential. Set up was side firing in the back corner of a Subaru STi hatch. Blending is to a solid set of ID oem 6.5” midbass in the front doors.

Summary: The BM had more output than the DIYMA and was happier at an 80hz cross than 100. The DIYMA is good at a higher cross point as it is happy producing the detail of the kick drum approach. With the BM, the midbass is relegated to that duty. I had no trouble integrating it into the front sound stage. At no time with logical listening levels did it draw my attention.

Focal Disk 1 track 6: Improvisation
The BM did great with kick drum. I could hear a slight detail loss in the approach of the hit. It did blend well and when the track gets to the multiple successive hits, the BM lagged just a bit more than the DIYMA.

Other tracks that focused on the blending of the kick drum to the front stage. All played well with a minor loss of detail on the approach and only faltering when multiple successive beats caused some blurring.
Godsmack Voodo and Immune; Rush Tom Sawyer and Red Barchetta

On the Korn tracks from Follow the leader, the SPL advantage rose up for a closet bass-head. The intro of Freak on a leash has a bass guitar line commingled with a kick drum beat. The BM lost a bit of detail separating the instruments. When Dead Bodies Everywhere and Children of the Korn intros struck up, the bass wow factor showed up. The DIYMA cannot do what the BM can do with regards to BOOOM.

Again, BOOM was trialed with Baby Got Back- BM wins hands down.

Surprising, Destiny’s Child Independent Women from the Charlie’s Angel soundtrack represented worst for the BM. The synthesized bassline was quite muddy….. I cannot remember where I had the crossover set at that point, so it may be due to a cross at 100 vs 80.

Bottom line- a solid performer; even when compared to the SQ of one of the benchmarks for SQ. It was expected that there would be some detail loss between the two, but I wouldn’t say it was remarkable (for me). If you want to toe the line between SQ and still getting the BOOM, this may fit the bill; especially as it’s only in a .5 cu ft box… amazing when you count that variable. I’m sure there are more complete offerings to toe the line than the BM, but I doubt any will do it in a .5 cu ft enclosure. I hope the mk III is even better.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Question for you both. Right now, in the present market, the JL TW5 is the flat sub to beat in terms of SQ. Have either of you heard one of those yet? If you have heard one, how do you think it would compare to the BM?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have not heard the JL as the internal volume requirement to get there never appealed to me. If I'm going to make a box that big, I'll just stick with a standard depth driver, like the DIYMA, Mag, or HSU.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the quick review Ryan. I'll get the mkIII in your hands ASAP.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Question for you both. Right now, in the present market, the JL TW5 is the flat sub to beat in terms of SQ. Have either of you heard one of those yet? If you have heard one, how do you think it would compare to the BM?


If you promise not to blow it up expecting 140 dB+, I'll have Ryan send the mkII to you.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for the quick review Ryan. I'll get the mkIII in your hands ASAP.


There better be a MKIII out here prior to one arriving in Georgia!  The thought of doing a 3 way comparison between the DIYMA R12, Mag v4, and MKIII is very exciting. I'm also going to talk to Fred at Arc Audio about getting a hold of an ARC 12 to throw in the mix since I think that is another great sub.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> If you promise not to blow it up expecting 140 dB+, I'll have Ryan send the mkII to you.


ROFL...you're talking to the guy who runs four 6.5" Tang Bands as subs. :laugh:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> There better be a MKIII out here prior to one arriving in Georgia!  The thought of doing a 3 way comparison between the DIYMA R12, Mag v4, and MKIII is very exciting. I'm also going to talk to Fred at Arc Audio about getting a hold of an ARC 12 to throw in the mix since I think that is another great sub.


Yeah yeah.  I'll get you a mkIII out there after I'm done with it.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Who is Simon Eichenberger

And get it to TX. I expect 140s, on music, with max Esss QUE...

And I want to hear it vs the Mag, and the "still in the car by default" RE SE I am using.

I hope to have a test box for another sub finished this weekend as well. I need to get this figured out and finish my trunk already...


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> There better be a MKIII out here prior to one arriving in Georgia!  The thought of doing a 3 way comparison between the DIYMA R12, Mag v4, and MKIII is very exciting. I'm also going to talk to Fred at Arc Audio about getting a hold of an ARC 12 to throw in the mix since I think that is another great sub.


No worries Zach, I'm looking for a more permanent relationship with the mkIII if I like the demo; so you get dibs as they aren't plentiful enough for me to fall in love just yet.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Mighty nice of you Ryan. I don't care what J says about you, I think you're pretty cool. LOL!!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea, well, who can trust him anyway...... :laugh4:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey! I heard that (er... read that) 

Guys with tattoos.........you gotta watch 'em......


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> Who is Simon Eichenberger


He is the man, that is all... Google it


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Great reviews from both of you. I am anxious to hear the BM when it comes to my neck of the woods, I would like to try it in my truck to compare it to my current Adire Kodas. Your reviews have me a bit worried about the BM, since you seemed to find it easier to localize at higher volume and I tend to listen at a higher-than-average volume level (and listen to similar music types to what you guys listened to). The airspace requirement is just awesome for my situation though.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> Your reviews have me a bit worried about the BM, since you seemed to find it easier to localize at higher volume and I tend to listen at a higher-than-average volume level (and listen to similar music types to what you guys listened to). QUOTE]
> 
> Just a quick word about this before a lot of responses possibly come in.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> Great reviews from both of you. I am anxious to hear the BM when it comes to my neck of the woods, I would like to try it in my truck to compare it to my current Adire Kodas. Your reviews have me a bit worried about the BM, since you seemed to find it easier to localize at higher volume and I tend to listen at a higher-than-average volume level (and listen to similar music types to what you guys listened to). The airspace requirement is just awesome for my situation though.


Marc, I'll be sure to let you know when the MKIII (final proto) gets out here. And you know I'll be more than happy to let you throw it in your truck for a while to see what you think.

Zach


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Zach,

I was really hoping that you and Marc would be able to get together to audition the mkIII when it arrives. I think you two would be able to really make that driver sound incredible in Marc's set up.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Zach,
> 
> I was really hoping that you and Marc would be able to get together to audition the mkIII when it arrives. I think you two would be able to really make that driver sound incredible in Marc's set up.


I'm sure that we'll get it dialed in J. And I'm so gonna call and bust your balls about that new X-over point.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm sure that we'll get it dialed in J. And I'm so gonna call and bust your balls about that new X-over point.


No use... he's thrilled with the new tune.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm sure that we'll get it dialed in J. And I'm so gonna call and bust your balls about that new X-over point.


Not just the sub, but potentially get the rest of my system a little more dialed in as well. :laugh:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> No use... he's thrilled with the new tune.


That doesn't mean I can't give him **** about it.  LOL!



mSaLL150 said:


> Not just the sub, but potentially get the rest of my system a little more dialed in as well. :laugh:


Marc, you still have my cell number right? You can call whenever bro, I'm always game to help try and get your truck dialed in.

Zach


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm sure that we'll get it dialed in J. And I'm so gonna call and bust your balls about that new X-over point.



Give me a call and bust away


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Marc, you still have my cell number right? You can call whenever bro, I'm always game to help try and get your truck dialed in.
> 
> Zach


For sure. Once I'm back in Davis permanently I will hit you up.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I have received the MKII BM and built a new box for it. It's currently sitting under the front passenger seat in my xB. I'll begin testing on it this week and will start a new review thread for it after I have sufficient time to form an opinion on it.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Excellent Zach! I'm curious to hear your thoughts on it as well.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I have received the MKII BM and built a new box for it. It's currently sitting under the front passenger seat in my xB. I'll begin testing on it this week and will start a new review thread for it after I have sufficient time to form an opinion on it.


I thought you were going to receive the MKIII prototype to try out - was there a change? Did Mark receive one? Have you all had a chance to get together to listen?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I thought you were going to receive the MKIII prototype to try out - was there a change? Did Mark receive one? Have you all had a chance to get together to listen?


I'll be getting a MKIII as well once they're ready. But this one was already on it's way here. So I might as well give it a listen too right?


----------

